# 48 Case SC



## seeker (Aug 30, 2010)

I've a 48 Case SC that starts and runs good, however, when I engage the clutch and run for a few feet the engine dies. Any advice on what I should look for?
Also, same tractor, the gears do not go to the various gears easily, how easy are they to grease, how?


----------

